# Gaggia Classic repair question



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Bought a Classic on ebay and it arrived like this. The metal base that the parts and grouphead sit on has detached from the frame. Is it an easy job to reattach it?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

If you can weld its dead simple


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Think it's spotwelded in. I have a case available leftover from my retro conversion. PM me if interested.

Martin


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

drill and rivet does for me.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmm - I don't have equipment for any of those options. Martin, I'll PM you









Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

rivet gun will cost a fiver, and comes in very handy

mark


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh... that sounds better. So this is something that you've done on the Classic is it Mark? Sorry to ask, but I've just never used a rivet gun before. Do I just drill through the frame and also the cleats on sides of the metal chassis, line them up and then pop in the rivet through both pieces of metal?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

mike, i have just done one, had exctly same problem, went to local aladins cave and picked one up for £3.99 with rivets!!!! works a treat and looks good. cant list a photo for some reason but is on ebay at 8.05 tonight or mail me your address and i will send you pic

mark


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

mike item number is 180753362993, let me know what you think.

cannot post pics for some reason


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

There you go:


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks guys. Massive help


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

thats the one, and it looks good too dont it , retro

mark


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Mark, I've just ordered the rivet gun and a selection of rivets (about £5 from ebay). Can I just check... from the photo it looks like you used four rivets, two at the front and one at each rear side. Is that correct? What size drillbit and rivet did you use please?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Repaired this a few weeks back with the rivet gun. So simple and a sturdy result. Thanks for the help again all, esp. mark for the rivet tip.


----------

